# BenQ XL2411z oder Asus VG248QE?



## DaniTheGameBro (11. Juni 2014)

Welchen von den beiden soll ich nehmen? Der Asus hat doch bessere Farben oder? Und weiß jemand ob Amazon.de den BenQ mit Firmware v2 ausliefert? Geht beim Asus 144hz auch über Displayport?

Danke für schnelle Antworter


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juni 2014)

> Der Asus hat doch bessere Farben oder?


Meiner Meinung nach schon. Aber jeder hat ja bekanntlich ein anderes Farbempfinden. Daher gehen auch hier die Meinungen stark auseinander. 



> Und weiß jemand ob Amazon.de den BenQ mit Firmware v2 ausliefert?


Frag doch mal den Amazon Support.



> Geht beim Asus 144hz auch über Displayport?


Ja, geht ohne Probleme!


----------



## DaniTheGameBro (12. Juni 2014)

OK, danke für die Antwort. Ich hol mir den Asus ich habe gehört vom BenQ werden nur v1 monitore versendet. Was ist eigentlich dann der Unterschied zwischen DVI und Displayport? Ich habe gehört mit Displayport sollen Farben iwie besser aussehen, keine Ahnung ob das stimmt


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juni 2014)

> Was ist eigentlich dann der Unterschied zwischen DVI und Displayport?  Ich habe gehört mit Displayport sollen Farben iwie besser aussehen,  keine Ahnung ob das stimmt


Das mit den besseren Farben stimmt nicht. Sowohl DisplayPort als auch DVI übertragen ihre Signale digital. An der Bildqualität ändert sich nichts.


----------



## DaniTheGameBro (12. Juni 2014)

Was ist dann der vorteil durch displayport? Gibt es da garkeinen? Und ich meinte das nicht mit Farben sondern irgendwie Farbtiefe oder so . Irgendwo hab ich das mal gelesen


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juni 2014)

> Was ist dann der vorteil durch displayport?


Ach so die Farbtiefe war gemeint. Hier hat DisplayPort schon seine Vorteile. Aber um diese nutzen zu können, brauchst du quasi Profigrafikkarten alá Nvidia Quadro o.ä. und einen passenden Monitor der 10Bit darstellen kann. 

Ein weiterer Vorteil sind die schnelleren Datenübertragungsraten. Außerdem ist es mit DisplayPort möglich höhere Auflösungen darzustellen. Während DVI-D   auf 1920x1200 (Single Link ) bzw. 2560x1600 (Dual Link) Pixel begrenzt ist, kann DisplayPort eine Auflösung von bis zu 3840x2160 darstellen. Zudem verfügt DisplayPort über einen "Zusatzkanal" (AUX-Hilfskanal). Mit dem kann zum Beispiel eine USB-Verbindung angesteuert werden.


----------



## NeonGreen (12. Juni 2014)

Also ich hatte erst letzte Woche den Benq XL2710T , praktisch als Pendant zu deinem gefragten 2411z, und habe ihn nach einem Tag wieder zurückgeschickt da die Farbdarstellung auch nach 2 stündiger Kalibrierung nicht erträglich war. Am folgenden Tag den ASUS VG248QE bei Conrad geholt... angeschalten, behalten  Kein Vergleich zum BENQ. Die Farbe war nach kurzer Kalibierung schon nutzbar und sah auch noch gut aus. Besonders gefällt mir auch, dass das OSD per "Tasten" am unteren rechten Rand bedienbar ist, keine Touchsensoren, welche nach 5maligen tippen erst etwas erkennen. Auch die voreingestellten Farbmodi sind praktisch und schnell wechselbar.
Einziges Manko für mich ist die Klavierlackoptik, welche Staub magnetisch anzieht und jeden Fingerabdruck behält.

Summa summarum aber ein super Gaming Monitor mit gutem Bild, durchdachtem OSD, 144Hz und guter Ergonomie 

Mfg Neon


----------



## DaniTheGameBro (12. Juni 2014)

Ich hol mir dann jetzt auch den Asus... Der BenQ ist leider noch v1 bei Amazon also eigentlich useless. Der Asus wird einfach besser


----------



## FLeX67 (12. Juni 2014)

Ja der Asus ist top.

Ich würd dich gern auf mein Thread aufmerksam machen.
Würde mich freuen wenn du den Asus bestellt hast ein Feedback zu meinem Thread geben könntest.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/337916-verarbeitungsmaengel-beim-asus-vg248qe.html


----------



## DaniTheGameBro (12. Juni 2014)

Ja werde ich dann, ich werde den Monitor so am Samstag bestellen oder schon morgen, ich weiß noch nicht genau. Ich werd mich in deinem Thread melden 
UPDATE: Hab den Monitor jetzt bestellt müsste also bald ankommen


----------

